# Eating on Trenitalia



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

Getting ready to travel from Pescara to Venice and would like to know if I can bring panini etc. On board and consume them. Nothing on their website specifically addresses that subject. 
Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## rsetzer99 (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes, Italians bring food on board the train all the time. You can also purchase food on the train.


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

rsetzer99 said:


> Yes, Italians bring food on board the train all the time. You can also purchase food on the train.


Thanks, as I thought.


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

I think you would have to take your own food and drink as bars and restaurants on trains may be closed due to Covid rules.


----------

